# Unable To Get Clockworkmod On My Galaxy S Fascinate



## sazkion (Nov 5, 2011)

Two days ago I updated my phone to the newest CM7 nightly and all was going well. The next morning I kept getting a bunch of force closes so I decided to reboot and go back to my previous save state. When i tried to restore i keep getting errors of it being unable to mount anything and it ends up ending the operation without doing anything. I was unable to do wipe anything since I kept getting unable to mount errors.

So I decided to wipe my phone and I went to http://androidforums.com/fascinate-support-troubleshooting/322208-fixed-how-get-froyo-if-your-ota-failing.html and followed the instructions. I did all of the Verizon updates until I was running 2.2.2.

After my phone finished installing all of the updates from Verizon I went to http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Samsung_Fascinate:_Rooting and followed those instructions for rooting. After I finished I installed Rom Manager and flashed Clockworkmod. However whenever I reboot I get sent to Samsung's recovery manager and not Clockworkmod.

I posted this question over on reddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidQuestions/comments/m0dcs
 and was told to try the guide in http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-install-clockworkmod-recovery-on-samsung-galaxy-s-i9000/. According to the site my kernel won't allow those types of installations so I need to change my kernel. I went to the site that was linked http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=788108 but I had no idea which kernel to download. I tried downloading one of them but then my phone wouldn't start so I had to start all over again and do the same thing I did here.

I have no idea which kernel to use so I'm hoping someone here will help me out.

Tldr; Running touchwiz but the kernel won't allow me to install Clockworkmod.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Linking in the general Mesmerize/Fascinate/Showcase forum. maybe someone there will be able to help.


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

sazkion said:


> Two days ago I updated my phone to the newest CM7 nightly and all was going well. The next morning I kept getting a bunch of force closes so I decided to reboot and go back to my previous save state. When i tried to restore i keep getting errors of it being unable to mount anything and it ends up ending the operation without doing anything. I was unable to do wipe anything since I kept getting unable to mount errors.
> 
> So I decided to wipe my phone and I went to http://androidforums...ta-failing.html and followed the instructions. I did all of the Verizon updates until I was running 2.2.2.
> 
> ...


Yeah....don't flash kernels for other phones on your phone.

Here's what you need to do:

Put CM7 on your sdcard. Download the DL09 full Odin (DI01 is super old) and the atlas_2.2.pit files. Also download the CWM4_fixed attached to the OP of this thread.
Put your phone in download mode, open Odin, and select the DL09 Odin in the PDA section and the atlas pit in the PIT section. Make sure re-partition is CHECKED and then run Odin to flash DL09.
Let your phone boot into Android once the Odin finishes (close Odin), then power the phone off.
Take out your battery, put your phone into Download mode and open Odin. Select the CWM4_fixed download with PDA. MAKE SURE AUTO REBOOT IS UN-CHECKED. IF YOU LET YOUR PHONE REBOOT FROM THIS ODIN, THE RECOVERY YOU JUST FLASHED WILL BE OVERWRITTEN BY THE STOCK KERNEL. Run Odin.
When the Odin completes, detach your phone, put in the battery and use the 3-finger salute to boot into CWM.
Flash CM7. You're all set!
That should take care of it.


----------

